

Would you rather work at Google or Yahoo - RWW - aj
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/would_you_rather_work_at_google_or_yahoo_poll_goog.php

======
rmason
Actually I think I would rather work at Yahoo. You would have more freedom but
less job security which suits me just fine.

